# Releases- Thumb or index finger



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
For me and if i had it to do over.And the type releases we have now,had been available
The hand held hinge head release for targets.
The index finger for hunting.And since you say you will be stalking.I would suggest the wrist strap index finger release.
Later


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

both index finger and thumb release can be shot with back-tension.
for hunting go with the index finger release. :darkbeer:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Finger for sure.

Don't try and save a little bit here - go for a Scott or similar! I have been more than happy with my Scott, and would recommend it to anyone. 

The Rhino / Silverhorn hooks onto the D-loop from one side only, making it a bit quicker and easier than a caliper release. It is as good in terms of a crisp release as any customised Colt .45 racegun...


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Finger release. I have noticed at the competitions I go to that the majority of triggers used is of this type. Like you saw I went to the PSE Training School this weekend. There I met some of the countries best archers. People with World titles, South African Records etc behind there names, and they all shoot finger releases. Makes you think?


----------



## Bee (Sep 17, 2007)

index finger release is much better for hunting.

i have all ways used a finger release with wrist strap and i think unless u shoot compo's stick with the finger

keep shooting


----------



## Hungry Lion (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is the best advice you will ever get. Shoot whatever you like and what you are most comfotable with.
Shoot a release WITH NO TRAVEL! Index finger releases without travel are few, but the Carter releases are awesome. They make both index and Thumb releases. As Urabus said, both index and thumb can be shot with back tension. Get correct advice from the right people to get this done and how it works. Stefan VD Linde is great on index finger and Wesley and Seppie is great on Thumb. The principle is the same on both, but you need to know how it works. Bushkey, the worlds best archers shoot with thumb releases, and yes, the local boys shoot index. A quick fact, the index finger has 10x quicker response than the thumb. So if you wat to punch every now and then, the index finger is the way to go. For myself, Carter hand held releases for target and Index for Hunting. Just no travel!! Magnum archery stocks carter products, the few shops that do...

Gert


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

In the bad old days when I still did some 3D I tried thumb releases.
I lost 2 chocolate addictions and I've never used them again.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Men 

I looked at Scott archery website and they had a pro tips section, in there the pro liked the 'Scott silverhorn' which is a finger release and it hooks in to the D loop from one side. The pro liked this the best so that is what I will order. 

What happens when the animal is 15 meters away from you, your shaking, trying not to breathe, and your heart is hammering, how easy will it be to hook in to the D loop?


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Bushcat said:


> Thanks Men
> 
> I looked at Scott archery website and they had a pro tips section, in there the pro liked the 'Scott silverhorn' which is a finger release and it hooks in to the D loop from one side. The pro liked this the best so that is what I will order.
> 
> What happens when the animal is 15 meters away from you, your shaking, trying not to breathe, and your heart is hammering, how easy will it be to hook in to the D loop?


Hooking in is VERY easy. Definitely simpler than with a caliper release. If you are worried about not being able to hook in because of jitters, then you should be running away from all other releases!!!

The silverhorn is the updated version of the Rhino that I have. Mine has the NCS (Nylon Connection System) which makes it extremely easy to adjust. It has almost zero travel and is an incredibly crisp and clean release. You won't be sorry!

Make sure your finger stays BEHIND the trigger until you are ready to shoot, unless you have a good medical aid that covers dentistry... I pulled to almost peak weight when I first got mine, with my index finger resting on the trigger. The movement set it off, due to user error, and I had a bloody lip to show for it. Haven't had it happen since, though!!!


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

another cool scott is the little goose.......i like the compact design. zero travel......the release is so clean that it like breaking a glass rod.......puts the match grade triggers on my target air rifles to shame.............


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> I pulled to almost peak weight when I first got mine, with my index finger resting on the trigger. The movement set it off, due to user error, and I had a bloody lip to show for it. Haven't had it happen since, though!!!


Back tention went wrong:wink:.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Release*



Bushkey said:


> Finger release. I have noticed at the competitions I go to that the majority of triggers used is of this type. Like you saw I went to the PSE Training School this weekend. There I met some of the countries best archers. People with World titles, South African Records etc behind there names, and they all shoot finger releases. Makes you think?


Bossie,
Interresting,Alexander prefers the wrist strap releases over the finger ones according to Walter/Stefan

See you on Saturday
Philip


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Bossie,
> Interresting,Alexander prefers the wrist strap releases over the finger ones according to Walter/Stefan
> 
> See you on Saturday
> Philip


Yes he does, (and he is an International coach, he trained the Russian Olympic recurve team and is the current American Olympic recurve coach if I understood correctly) so does Stefan van der Linde, Benito van Leeuwen, Walter Dreyer, William Brown, Heidi Hanaczeck-Kruger and they are all very good and successful archers. 

I don't think it is the trigger that makes the archer. I think it is a question of preference.


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Purely theoretical*

If I knew then what I know now, I'd start out with a pure backtension release and a decent coach, just to get the basics right. Thereafter it's all up to personal preference .........


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

cmitch said:


> If I knew then what I know now, I'd start out with a pure backtension release and a decent coach, just to get the basics right. Thereafter it's all up to personal preference .........


Now we are talking.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Philip Moolman said:


> Bossie,
> Interresting,Alexander prefers the wrist strap releases over the finger ones according to Walter/Stefan
> 
> See you on Saturday
> Philip



Is a wrist strap release the same thing as an index finger release?

thanks 
Bushcat


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...#151;Release+Buyer's+Guide&oiPage=fieldguides

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=489770


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

... and before you ask, get a buckle. They are more durable and don't make as much noise. They are also more consistent. You can adjust them to a specific hole time and time again, whereas with velcro, you get a good fit today that may be a few mills of where you were yesterday.

Remember that archery is the art of consistency!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bushcat said:


> Is a wrist strap release the same thing as an index finger release?
> 
> thanks
> Bushcat


Yes.


----------

